# Android malware families nearly quadruple from 2011 to 2012



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Summary: F-Secure has found that between Q1 2011 and Q1 2012, the number of Android malware families has increased from 10 to 37, and the number of malicious Android APKs has increased from 139 to 3,069.


More


----------

